# We have a kitten



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

Yay Lisa here I am shaking...she just has her fisr kitten...sfter she pushed it out she brought it to be tto helpp so I wiped its face it started breathing, princess isn't doing a good job with the umbillical cord should I help...


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

I can not comment about the umbilical cord sorry, but wow!! hope the rest of the kittens are not long in being born


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

WOW..Well done you and mum :thumbup: hope all goes smoothly


----------



## rubyandlola (Jan 20, 2009)

if shes quite happily chewing through it I would love her but if shes concentrated on getting the next kit out I would cut it for her!! Congrats xx


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

yes if mum is not doing it you need to help, have you got any dental floss to tie the cord????? and sterile scissors to cut with????? would not use unsterilized scissors you are asking for problems if you do that.


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

bluechip said:


> yes if mum is not doing it you need to help, have you got any dental floss to tie the cord????? and sterile scissors to cut with????? would not use unsterilized scissors you are asking for problems if you do that.


We have 2 now aww that was scary I had to help her she is chewing the cord but leaving the placenta there will she eat it or remove it.....


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

fatcatsmum said:


> We have 2 now aww that was scary I had to help her she is chewing the cord but leaving the placenta there will she eat it or remove it.....


it might be mum will want to give birth then eat the placentas, as long as she does the cord don't worry, if she don't eat the placentas after all kittens are there i would remove, not all cats eat them, my cat does but go with what princess wants.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations. Lots of great advice here. Well done to you and mum.

Gosh this is making me very nervous!


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Congratulations. Lots of great advice here. Well done to you and mum.
> 
> Gosh this is making me very nervous!


Number three here...sorry first two were tabby third is a ginger....


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awww wow, congrats!!

sounds like shes doing a mighty fine job, shes prolly tired bless her.


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> awww wow, congrats!!
> 
> sounds like shes doing a mighty fine job, shes prolly tired bless her.


Number 4 is black with ginger bits on breast...aww this is out of thid world...


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

sounds like alls going well at yours! any more kits to report?


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awww its a slow one for her isnt it, there has to be more than 4 in that big tum!!


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> awww its a slow one for her isnt it, there has to be more than 4 in that big tum!!


Right sh eis cleaning herself now. she has blood coming out not loads just a blob, does that mean she is finidhed??


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

fatcatsmum said:


> Right sh eis cleaning herself now. she has blood coming out not loads just a blob, does that mean she is finidhed??


i actually have no idea...sometimes they can go an hour or so before the next kitten....could just be blood from the birth, and maybe more to come


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

she could be might not be?. 

can you feel babies in her belly???

have a good feel, if the belly is really hard then she is still contracting but if it is soft see if you can feel lumps inside? if there is lumps she has more to come.


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

bluechip said:


> she could be might not be?.
> 
> can you feel babies in her belly???
> 
> have a good feel, if the belly is really hard then she is still contracting but if it is soft see if you can feel lumps inside? if there is lumps she has more to come.


O.k couldn't feel tummy babies were in the way... but thought I saw her tummy doing the mexican wave again, she appears to be heavy breathing still, so there may be more.....I have covered her up cos she was shaking wasn;t sure if she was cold or what.... xx lisa xx


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Get pictures!


----------



## Claire&Taz (Mar 29, 2009)

Hope all is still going well! Hehe I've been on the edge of my seat about a cat I don't even know for days! So excitited for you!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

So please for you and mum Lisa :wink5:


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

omg yay im so pleased for you will pop back later see if any more arrived xxxx CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## rubyandlola (Jan 20, 2009)

Lisa and Nikki, if she is shaking can we suggest a hot water bottle under mum and kits, wraped in a blanket, she will be cold because she so exhausted and you really need to keep mum warm so she can keep kittens warm xx Can you remember the cold shakes you get after giving birth to your kids, feels horrible, down to shock partly as well xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done mum! 

How is she doing?

Cut the cords with your nails nearer the placenta bit & spray iodine spray on the tips so infection doesnt go up them  They take about 7days to fall off by themselves!

Mum may not want them to suckles while she is still giving birth so keep them warm next to her. 

I held the placenta for mum to eat, it stimulates feeling of trust & wellbeing between her and the kits & then helps milk come through  

Nature/instinct is truly amazing!


----------



## amanda460 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have to tell you all that I have really bad goosebumps reading all this - And us women think childbirth is bad! I'm so pleased i'm not a cat lol!
Keep pushing 'kitty' - soon be over 

Lots of good luck wishes
xxxxxxxx Amanda xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

amanda460 said:


> I have to tell you all that I have really bad goosebumps reading all this - And us women think childbirth is bad! I'm so pleased i'm not a cat lol!
> Keep pushing 'kitty' - soon be over
> 
> Lots of good luck wishes
> xxxxxxxx Amanda xxxxxxxxxxxx


Hi no more so far, she happy with the kittens, we are keeping them warm. I am not convinvced yet thaat she has stopped .lol but only time will tell, nikkie thinks she has though xx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well done Princess. What a long labour for her.  

I remember those shakes after childbirth.

This is all very informative for me. I think we are on day 62 or day 64 depending on when mine was mated!!

Congratulation and enjoy those kittens!


----------



## rubyandlola (Jan 20, 2009)

mellowma looks like it is any day for you now as well, Bluechips litter are due tomorrow and then Vickies next week.....yay, so exciting xxx


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratualtions Awwww kittens everywhere.


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

Indie said:


> Congratualtions Awwww kittens everywhere.


Hi we will get some pics later for you all. I have come hime now for a while so but will go back later xx lisa xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Awww i seriously envy you seeing this happen, i have never witnessed kittens being born.

Mummy cat sounds like she is doing fantastic! what a fabby mummy. Hope if there is anymore kittens, they arrive soon

xx


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awwww its all so sweet!! good to hear shes doing well 


ive got the hotwater bottle on the kitchen worktop ready and shes not due for another week!! lol 
over excited i think.


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> awwww its all so sweet!! good to hear shes doing well
> 
> ive got the hotwater bottle on the kitchen worktop ready and shes not due for another week!! lol
> over excited i think.


I have to say this was one of the scaryest things I have done, I had to break the membrain on the first born cos Princess wasn't doing it and the kiten was riving around and I had to rub two of them to get them breathing... having said that it was exciting at the same time as scary...


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

loopylisa2009 said:


> I have to say this was one of the scaryest things I have done, I had to break the membrain on the first born cos Princess wasn't doing it and the kiten was riving around and I had to rub two of them to get them breathing... having said that it was exciting at the same time as scary...


apparently its common to have to break a membraine and to rub a kitten....

but i wouldnt know lol
maybe its more when mum is shattered?


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

three cheers 4 lisa and nikki ... hip hip hooray! hip hip hooray! hip hip hooray was it 4 in the end ive lost count!! xx julie xx


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

purrlover said:


> three cheers 4 lisa and nikki ... hip hip hooray! hip hip hooray! hip hip hooray was it 4 in the end ive lost count!! xx julie xx


Aww thanx yep think 4 is it for her, her Nikki called and said Princess came out for a wander and some food so she was able to feel her tummy and she said it felt soft now so think thats it..lol Bless her she did it all soooo quietly , from things we read on the net we were expecting her to be meowing load and howling, but the only noise she made was 1 little yelp when the ginger one was coming out. From what we could see we think there is 2 of each sex. xx Thanx everyone for your help and support during her long and knackering labour and birth xx lisa xx


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

loopylisa2009 said:


> Aww thanx yep think 4 is it for her, her Nikki called and said Princess came out for a wander and some food so she was able to feel her tummy and she said it felt soft now so think thats it..lol Bless her she did it all soooo quietly , from things we read on the net we were expecting her to be meowing load and howling, but the only noise she made was 1 little yelp when the ginger one was coming out. From what we could see we think there is 2 of each sex. xx Thanx everyone for your help and support during her long and knackering labour and birth xx lisa xx


so glaall went well cant wait for piccys


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

serenitylove said:


> so glaall went well cant wait for piccys


I am going over at 7 so we will take some pics and we will put them on as well as their weights and that xx lisa xx

I have a really cool recording on my phone of the ginger top scaling princess back..lol typical boy climing hehe


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

hi there 

only got one pic at the min , its the only ginger one (boy) , princesss it doing really well , we still only have 4 kittens , i think thats it . will put more pics on 2 nite when we weigh the kittens , need to give them all some rest now . nikki & lisa xxxx


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

soooooooooooooo cute:thumbup: she had the family in the hall way then?sorry if its not the hall way thought i saw stairs!!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

awwwww soo precious


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

you got some pics serinitylove??


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

purrlover said:


> soooooooooooooo cute:thumbup: she had the family in the hall way then?sorry if its not the hall way thought i saw stairs!!


She was in the front room beside the sofa door to halway directly behing Nikki in the photo... would you believe Nikki had two nesting boxes ready and waiting last night peincess was spending most of her time in the biggest of the two.... this am she decides to give birth in the cat carrier she only just fitted bless her, goodness knows why she chose there  well she managed anyway xx


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

well wherever it was was the outcome was she was comfy enough to have her lovely babies ,im so pleased for you both well done


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

well done Lisa and Nikki! 

and well done mummy


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Horrah! Kittens! That's such great news, a real result. So pleased for you guys (and mummy obviously!) look forward to seeing the kittens!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations! gorgeous new bubbas yay!

D xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulations!!x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

a female in labour will try to give birth in the most awkward place possible, believe me!! We've had allsorts from under sofa bed to tiny igloo bed!!

Congrats on kittens x Make sure mums well fed and gets her rest and she'll be relaxed and feed those hungry babies when they need it  x


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

loopylisa2009 said:


> Aww thanx yep think 4 is it for her, her Nikki called and said Princess came out for a wander and some food so she was able to feel her tummy and she said it felt soft now so think thats it..lol Bless her she did it all soooo quietly , from things we read on the net we were expecting her to be meowing load and howling, but the only noise she made was 1 little yelp when the ginger one was coming out. From what we could see we think there is 2 of each sex. xx Thanx everyone for your help and support during her long and knackering labour and birth xx lisa xx


Ahhh I have just spotted a mistake in my posting here...I said we thought two of each sex...but thinking about it now according to the genetic colour link someone gave me the other day all three of the blac/brown tabby's should be girls, the genetic thing said boys would be ginger so think we need to have another look cos I think there is 3 females and just the 1 male which is gignger... unless throwbacks come into play hehe xx lisa xx


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

loopylisa2009 said:


> Ahhh I have just spotted a mistake in my posting here...I said we thought two of each sex...but thinking about it now according to the genetic colour link someone gave me the other day all three of the blac/brown tabby's should be girls, the genetic thing said boys would be ginger so think we need to have another look cos I think there is 3 females and just the 1 male which is gignger... unless throwbacks come into play hehe xx lisa xx


this is maisys third litter and i usually dont have a prob but for life of me i cant figure this lot out not sure what i got lol


----------

